# need a color scheme for a wooden room!



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Meagan1234
You might want to re-post this in the interior decorating part of this forum to get better responses.

Good Luck.....................:thumbsup:


----------



## timothytaylor (Aug 25, 2010)

It depends on your taste, really. If you want it to look elegant, try granite with black, mocha, and brown.

If you want it to look cozy, use dim lighting with earth colors e.g. dried leaves colors


----------



## gjjr2001 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with Tim.
I personally go with the mocha's and black.


----------



## st_browndc (Sep 2, 2010)

Warm pastel colors like lavender or lime green would look great in there. I doubt any thing dark would be a good idea as there are not many windows.
Let us know what you chose. Good luck.


----------



## ericosiu (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally would go with mocha but hey - that's just me  If you need some ideas i'd take a look at Design Shuffle -- there's some really good interior design stuff there.


----------

